# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Where to get newts in SG ?

## JinnJuan

Very keen to keep them as pets, any bros can tell me where to get them?

----------


## stormhawk

It is quite difficult to acquire newts or salamanders in Singapore unless they were from another hobbyist, since they are not allowed as pets in Singapore by the AVA. However, you will most likely encounter the Firebelly Newt (Cynops sp.) or the Chinese Newt (Tylotriton sp.) in Singapore. Occasionally you might find Axolotls for sale. Many newt/salamander species require some period of hibernation and cool temperatures to survive, along with live foods. They are also under threat in the wild.

----------


## JinnJuan

Thanks for the info stormhawk ! Really appreciated . Yeah do you have any idea where to get them ? Really interested.

----------


## stormhawk

I have not seen these critters for a long time. The last Tylotriton I saw was at a now-defunct pet shop at the old Jurong East Entertainment Centre. You may still be able to find these at some fish farms or from hobbyists who are actually still keeping them. I am sorry however but because these are banned in Singapore by the AVA, it is best that you find out the info via private channels, just in case. These newts do not fair well in our climate unless you keep them cool.

Tip: Occasionally there will be people who wish to sell their newts. See the sales section and you might find what you seek.

And another thing, try not to post duplicate threads because it defeats the purpose. I hope you understand.  :Smile:

----------


## joeybabooey

I do know where we could still purchase them.. Send me a PM for more info?

----------


## JinnJuan

> I do know where we could still purchase them.. Send me a PM for more info?


Care to sms me at 90886252? I cant seem to pm you .
Thanks

----------


## battyjoan

> I do know where we could still purchase them.. Send me a PM for more info?


hey! im keen to get newts too. can u msg mi at 90054280? thanks!

----------


## David Moses Heng

> hey! im keen to get newts too. can *u msg mi* at 90054280? thanks!



battyjoan,

please watch your sms lingo.

Do note that in AQ, we do not encourage the use of SMS lingo.

Thanks.

----------


## lucasjiang

I saw 4 paddletail newts at Wong Loy Kee aquarium at Chinatown last week, you can go and check it out.

----------

